# Become an Environmental Social & Governance (ESG) Specialist



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 22, 2022)

​
Link / https://archive.ph/nxEBQ



> ESG - The Big Picture
> Hide Details
> 
> Describe key ESG concepts like materiality, physical climate risks, human capital management, and governance issues
> ...


etc.

Included in your $41.42 / month subscription. Or better yet, buy the $70.58 / month full immersion package. For the best value, etc.
(https://archive.ph/L2F3m)


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 22, 2022)

I HATE THE ANTI-CHRIST
I HATE THE ANTI-CHRIST
I HATE THE ANTI-CHRIST


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Apr 22, 2022)

Finally, another reason to bully environmental fags


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Apr 22, 2022)

That video gave me narcolepsy.


----------



## Retink (Apr 22, 2022)

The broker platform I use has an ESG score thing, and I'm actively trying to get it as low as possible.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 23, 2022)

>be gender studies student
>get told by chuds how useless degree is
>get ESG specialist job
>make bank while helping companies chuds love conform to my political views


----------



## gata (Apr 23, 2022)

Is this a social credit score for corpos?


----------



## Retink (Apr 23, 2022)

gata said:


> Is this a social credit score for corpos?


More or less, yes. Now keep in mind that people are sold on the dream of a 401k and free money from employer matching (even though it's not free at all and it's calculated regardless if you use it), then people are forced into stocks because of how shit any other option of making income has become over time, and as a result it's pretty much a social credit score on people as a whole.


----------



## greenthrowaway (Apr 23, 2022)

Retink said:


> The broker platform I use has an ESG score thing, and I'm actively trying to get it as low as possible.


There will soon be “vice funds” that target low ESG companies like they did cigs, booze, and weapons.


----------



## IKOL (Apr 23, 2022)

Eat shit and die in the pod, leave normal people alone.


----------



## Retink (Apr 23, 2022)

greenthrowaway said:


> There will soon be “vice funds” that target low ESG companies like they did cigs, booze, and weapons.


They'll go great next to my MO, XLE, and EPR holdings.


----------



## Kerwin White (Apr 23, 2022)

> Become an Environmental Social & Governance (ESG) Specialist



(((Step One)))


----------



## Retink (Jun 4, 2022)

Looks like people are starting to turn on globo-homo stock fixing.


----------



## The Tall Man (Aug 25, 2022)

Retink said:


> Looks like people are starting to turn on globo-homo stock fixing.


Next comes the gaslighting and the divide and conquer.

"Q-anon conspiracy claims ESG (an environmental conscious certificate to save the rainforest) is actually a secret plan by the evil Liberals to control the world by not destroying the planet" _ laugh track starts playing _ comedy man raises eyebrows and makes soyface directly into camera.

I can already imagine the futility of explaining why ESG is not good for the normies once the Propaganda memes have been implanted.
"Why do you hate ESG?"
"Don't you want to save the environment?"
"Do you really want poor and crippled people to die on the street, just so some CEO can fly a bigger private jet?"
"Do you only care for corporations to make quick profit while destroying the planet and increasing global warming?"

And while you are trying to elaborate on what ESG really is a dark maga q-anon guy joins in to help you and starts talking how ESG is a satanic control matrix fueled by the blood of children created by actual Nazis that run the deep state ever since project paper clip.


----------



## Retink (Aug 25, 2022)

The Tall Man said:


> Next comes the gaslighting and the divide and conquer.
> 
> "Q-anon conspiracy claims ESG (an environmental conscious certificate to save the rainforest) is actually a secret plan by the evil Liberals to control the world by not destroying the planet" _ laugh track starts playing _ comedy man raises eyebrows and makes soyface directly into camera.
> 
> ...


I posted this in another thread, but this banker spoke out that environmental investing is retarded and he got shit canned pretty quick for his blasphemy. Dude makes a lot of good points.


----------



## º¿º™ (Aug 31, 2022)

Retink said:


> Looks like people are starting to turn on globo-homo stock fixing.


Lol cuz it's the WEF that's really in charge, not Blackrock, StateStreet, and Vanguard who own 20% of EVERY company out there collectively.  They have the pull to sink a company if they all offload their holdings if the corporate boards don't bow to their whims.  Talk about Klaus Schwab goy, not Larry Fink and his ENTIRELY JEWISH leadership of Blackrock.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 31, 2022)

Out of curiosity, how does someone become an ESG consultant in the first place? Do you need a degree of some sort? Or do you just need to check off enough of the identity boxes?


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 1, 2022)

Why do I need a certification? Can't I just do that now? All I need to do is try to be the most annoying prick possible.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 1, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Why do I need a certification? Can't I just do that now? All I need to do is try to be the most annoying prick possible.



Your ideas are intriguing and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 1, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> That video gave me narcolepsy.


It feels like a work training video.
It was just missing the cheesy background music.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 1, 2022)

This goes here too. Why not?


----------



## Quindoll (Sep 1, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> This goes here too. Why not?
> View attachment 3668362


>FED will buy his ETF
Weird why not one of the active managed funds? The profits margins are way nicer in those managed funds for Larry Fink. And according to this post the FED was fucked and he had them by the balls. He even had to buy trash bonds. Sounds like little reward for so much risk. 

Also it's weird how the all powerful CEO is not able to stop the creation of all forms of indexes that track various industries. Even bad once.

MSCI World Tobacco Index
MSCI World Aerospace and Defense Index

Just as two examples. You could even look at the positions in the MSCI Global ex Controversial Weapons Indexes Methodology and compare it with the MSCI Global Stock Index. The positions not listed are your "evil" picks. A reverse selection as to say. 
There is of course some borderline questionable stuff happening. For example that a fund is changed to now follow ESG criteria, years after it was started. Then some investors are locked into that fund, because selling would cause them to gain that taxable income. 

There is also a broad aspect with ESG criticism. That it is often focused on the E and S but still includes the G in it's criticism. Because Governance is one of the basic things you should actively do as an investor since it is in your best interest. 

You want your companies to have clean accounting practices that gets audited not only by external accounting companies but also that you change those external accounting companies from time to time. It decreases the chance of fraud. I just want to remind Europeans about the Wirecard case and the Americans about the Enron debacle. 

The same is true for the board of directors. You want experts in the active fields of the company that can accurate check the CEO. Look at the board of Theranos. Any expert from the field of blood testing that could call out the faulty ideas of the CEO? No. Result: Well we know that

Or look at Teslas board of directors. Who is in there? Oh Kimbal Musk. A relative of Elon Musk. You see the potential conflict of interest? You think he would call out Elon in the same way some other qualified person, without family bond, would do?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 1, 2022)

The ESG police is watching over your shoulder chuds 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 1, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> The ESG police is watching over your shoulder chuds
> 
> View attachment 3668901


She never did go back to twitter.
Popped up here, though: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/recruiter-posts-controversial-tiktok-video.121089/


----------

